# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الناسخ و المنسوخ في سورة التوبة

## محمد الهوس

*توجد فتوى على الإنترنت في موقع (بن باز) للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز حول جهاد الكفار نوجزها على النحو التالي :
قال الشيخ بن باز :*  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: * وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ فعلم بذلك أنه أراد قتال الكفار لا من قاتل فقط ، بل أراد قتال الكفار جميعا حتى يكون الدين كله لله وحتى لا تكون فتنة والفتنة الشرك ، ثم أنزل الله بعد ذلك آية السيف في سورة براءة وهي قوله جل وعلا : فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ*  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: * قال العلماء رحمة الله عليهم (الكلام لابن باز) : إن هذه الآية ناسخة لجميع الآيات التي فيها الصفح والكف عن المشركين والتي فيها الكف عن قتال من لم يقاتل , قالوا : فهذه آية السيف هي آية القتال ، آية الجهاد ، آية التشمير عن ساعد الجد وعن المال والنفس لقتال أعداء الله حتى يدخلوا في دين الله وحتى يتوبوا من شركهم ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة ، فإذا فعلوا ذلك فقد عصموا دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام .
وقال بعض أهل العلم (الكلام لابن باز أيضا)هذه الآيات: ليست ناسخة لآيات الكف عمن كف عنا وقتال من قاتلنا وليست ناسخة لقوله : لا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ ولكن الأحوال تختلف فإذا قوي المسلمون وصارت لهم السلطة والقوة والهيبة استعملوا آية السيف وما جاء في معناها وعملوا بها وقاتلوا جميع الكفار حتى يدخلوا في دين الله أو يؤدوا الجزية إما مطلقا كما هو قول مالك رحمة الله وجماعة ، وإما من اليهود والنصارى والمجوس على القول الآخر ، وإذا ضعف المسلمون ولم يقووا على قتال الجميع فلا بأس أن يقاتلوا بحسن قدرتهم ويكفوا عمن كف عنهم إذا لم يستطيعوا ذلك فيكون الأمر إلى ولي الأمر إن شاء قاتل ، وإن شاء كف ، وإن شاء قاتل قوما دون قوم على حسب القوة والقدرة والمصلحة للمسلمين . وإذا صار عندهم من القوة والسلطان والقدرة والسلاح ما يستطيعون به قتال جميع الكفار أعلنوها حربا شعواء للجميع ، وأعلنوا الجهاد للجميع. وهذا القول ذكره أبو العباس شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ، وهذا القول أظهر وأبين في الدليل ؛ لأن القاعدة الأصولية أنه لا يصار إلى النسخ إلا عند تعذر الجمع بين الأدلة ، والجمع هنا غير متعذر.(انتهى كلام بن باز).
**http://www.bin-baz.org.sa/Display.asp?f=Bz00397.htm**
إذن من الواضح والبين لأي أحد يقرأ هذا الكلام يفهم أن آية السيف نسخت كل آيات العفو والصفح عن الكفار (غير المسلمين) حتى يدخلوا في دين الله أو يؤدوا الجزية ، بعد ذلك ذكر بن باز أن بن تيمية يرى أن آية السيف ليس فيها نسخ وإنما على حسب أحوال المسلمين في ضعفهم أو قوتهم فإن كان المسلمون ضعفاء يقاتلوا حسب قدرتهم ، وإن كانوا أقوياء قاتلوا أهل الأرض جميعا على حد زعم بن باز وبن تيمية.
أي جريمة شنعاء هذه التي ارتكبها بن باز وبن تيمية في حق القرآن وفي حق الله وفي حق الناس ، وأي دين هذا وأي كتاب مقدس وأي إله هذا الذي يأمر أتباعه بقتال أهل الأرض جميعا كي يعتنقوا دينه؟؟؟؟!!!!!!.
فلننظر إلى مدى الحيرة والتضارب والتناقض الذي أوقع رجال الدين والفقهاء أنفسهم فيه, حتى أنهم لم يستطيعوا تحديد الناسخ من المنسوخ فتارة يقولوا أن آية السيف نسخت آيات العفو والصفح وعدم الإكراه ، وتارة يقولوا ليس فيها نسخ، بل حسب ظروف وأحوال المسلمين ، إذن يتضح لنا جليا أن ليس هناك ناسخ أو منسوخ في القرآن ، وأن الحاصل هو أن الناسخ والمنسوخ حسب المزاج , وحسب الأهواء ، وحسب الظروف والأحوال ، ولننظر أيضا كيف أن رجال الدين عند تضارب فهمهم للنصوص يجزئون النصوص ويقولون: عند ضعف المسلمين نأخذ الآيات المكية وعند قوتهم وغلبتهم نأخذ بالآيات المدنية.
فلو أن هؤلاء الفقهاء كانوا يفقهون حقا ، لما وقعوا في هذا المأزق الخطير الذي شتتوا به الأمة الإسلامية في دينها ودنياها , ولما شاركوا عن عمد وترصد في سفك دماء الأبرياء على أيدي ثلة من الناس ، اختاروا أن يتنازلوا عن عقولهم وإرادتهم لرجال الدين بمحض إرادتهم.
إذن فما هي الحقيقة؟ هل هناك آية تسمى بآية السيف؟ وهل بالفعل آية السيف نسخت آيات الصفح والعفو وعدم الإكراه في الدين؟ وهل القرآن فيه ناسخ ومنسوخ فعلا؟ سوف أجيب على هذه التساؤلات في مقالين ، الأول الذي نحن بصدده سوف نتناول فيه آية السيف التي زعم الفقهاء أنها نسخت آيات العفو والصفح ، أما المقال الثاني سوف نجيب فيه على سؤال هل فعلا القرآن فيه ناسخ ومنسوخ . أما آية السيف نتناولها على النحو التالي:
أولا : آية السيف:
ادعى بعض الفقهاء أن الآية رقم (5) من سورة التوبة هي آية السيف وهي قوله تعالى:
]فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم وخذوهم واحصروهم واقعدوا لهم كل مرصد فإن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فخلوا سبيلهم إن الله غفور رحيم [ .
أما عن تسمية هذه الآية بهذا المسمى الفظ المشمئز (آية السيف) لهو من اختراع الفقهاء والمفسرين ، وكيف جرؤ الفقهاء على الرسالة الخاتمة التي هي رحمة للعالمين ، ويسمونها بالسيف؟؟ إني أتحدى أن يأتي شخص بأي نص من الأحاديث ، أو أي أثر ينسب إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه هو الذي أطلق هذه التسمية المشينة على هذه الآية الكريمة، إن هذه الآية لم ترد في سورة بمفردها وإنما وردت في سورة عدد آياتها (129) آية ، فالآية وردت في سياق من الآيات في أول سورة التوبة مكون من 15 آية ، فقبلها أربع آيات وبعدها عشر آيات ، العلماء حاسبهم الله اقتطعوا هذه الآية من سياقها الكامل.
إن ما فعله الفقهاء بهذه الآية هو عين اقتطاع النصوص من سياقها وتجزئتها وفهم بعضها بعيدا عن بعضها الآخر ، وضرب للنصوص بعضها ببعض ، وآية السيف هذه كما يسميها بعض الفقهاء والذين أعتقد أنهم لا يفقهون كلام الله على الوجه الصحيح ، قد اقتطعوها من سياقها اقتطاعا وقالوا أنها تطال جميع أهل الأرض من غير المسلمين ، فلما رد عليهم البعض بأن هناك آيات أخرى تدعو إلى العفو والصفح ، رأوا في قرارة أنفسهم أن النصوص قد تضاربت وتناقضت أمامهم ، فماذا هم فاعلون؟ ، رأيناهم كما سبق وذكرنا فتوى بن باز قد سارعوا بالقول بأنها ناسخة لآيات الجهاد التي وردت في الدفاع أو ما يسمي بجهاد الدفع ، ونسخت آيات العفو والصفح والصبر ، ونسخت آيات عدم الإكراه في الدين , وهكذا يفعل المتلاعبون بكتاب الله دائما عندما يقتطعون آيات القرآن ويخرجونها من سياقها، إنهم جعلوا من النسخ مخرجا لهم ومهربا كلما تناقضت أمامهم النصوص بسبب اقتطاعهم لها من سياقها , فما الحقيقة إذن وما هو السياق الكامل الذي وردت فيه هذه الآية أو ما يسميه الفقهاء بآية السيف؟
كما سبق وأن ذكرنا إن هذه الآية هي رقم " 5 " من سورة التوبة , فتعالوا نلقي نظرة على سياق بداية سورة التوبة إلى الآية رقم (15) ونرى هل هذه الآية يفهم من سياقها أنها نزلت لقتال أهل الأرض جميعا كي يعتنقوا الإسلام ، أم ماذا؟؟.
لقد افتتحت سورة التوبة ببراءة الله والرسول من المشركين ، وليس كل المشركين ، بل هم الذين اضطهدوا الرسول في مكة ، وتآمروا على قتله ، وأخرجوه من وطنه هو واتباعه ، واستولوا على ديارهم وأموالهم وأبناءهم واغتصبوا حقوقهم ، لا لذنب سوى أنهم آمنوا بالدين الجديد ، واتبعوه دون أي اعتداء من الرسول والذين معه على أحد من مشركي مكة ، ودون إكراه لأحد أو إجبار , وقد هادنهم الرسول وعاهدهم ووقع معهم معاهدة صلح من باب المناورة والمصلحة العامة وكسب الوقت , وعندما اشتد ساعد المسلمين وقويت شوكتهم أمر الله سبحانه الرسول والمسلمين أن يتبرؤا من هذه المعاهدة التي عقدت مع المغتصبين والمستبدين من أهل مكة ، وأمهلهم الله أربعة أشهر وهي الأشهر الحرم التي حرم الله فيها القتال , ثم كرر الله البراءة من المشركين مرة أخري يوم الحج الأكبر , وكما قلنا ليس كل المشركين ، وإنما المغتصبون فقط لحقوق المسلمين ، بدليل أن البراءة الثانية التي تضمنت استثناء بعض المشركين الذين لم يغتصبوا حقوق المسلمين ولم يظاهروا " أي يناصروا " أعداء الرسول عليه , فهؤلاء أمر الله بالوفاء لهم بالعهد وعدم نقضه , وذلك لأنهم لم يغتصبوا حقوق المسلمين ولم يضطهدوا أحدا منهم , وبالتالي من غير المنطقي قتالهم أو نقض عهودهم , وبعد هذا التوضيح من الله بشأن المشركين المغتصبون لحقوق المسلمين , والمشركين الغير مغتصبون لحقوق المسلمين , عاد النص ليذكر المسلمين بالمهلة التي أعطاها الله للمشركين حين قال تعالى:] فسيحوا في الأرض أربعة أشهر[ فكان تذكير الله للمسلمين كالتالي قال تعالى: ]فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم وخذوهم واحصروهم واقعدوا لهم كل مرصد فإن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فخلوا سبيلهم إن الله غفور رحيم [ هذا هو وضع النص في مكانه الطبيعي , ولو قرأنا بقية السياق لوجدنا أن المقصودين من السياق بالقتال هم المشركين الذين أخرجوا الرسول وأتباعه من وطنهم مكة ، واستولوا على ديارهم وأموالهم وأبنائهم , والذين إن تمكنوا من المسلمين لا يرقبوا فيهم عهدا ولا ذمة, لأنهم صدوا عن سبيل الله وأنهم هم المعتدون ، وأنهم هم البادئون بالعدوان وإخراج الرسول وأتباعه من وطنهم بالقوة والقهر والتآمر عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقتل.
وهذا هو السياق بالكامل من أول سورة التوبة إلى الآية " 15 " حتى يعلم القارئ ما هو السياق الحقيقي التي وردت فيه ما يسميها الفقهاء الأجلاء بآية السيف . قال تعالى:
* :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: *براءة من الله ورسوله إلى الذين عاهدتم من المشركين فسيحوا في الأرض أربعة أشهر واعلموا أنكم غير معجزي الله وأن الله مخزي الكافرين * وأذان من الله ورسوله إلى الناس يوم الحج الأكبر أن الله بريء من المشركين ورسوله فإن تبتم فهو خير لكم وإن توليتم فاعلموا أنكم غير معجزي الله وبشر الذين كفروا بعذاب أليم * إلا الذين عاهدتم من المشركين ثم لم ينقصوكم شيئا ولم يظاهروا عليكم أحدا فأتموا إليهم عهدهم إلى مدتهم إن الله يحب المتقين * فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم وخذوهم واحصروهم واقعدوا لهم كل مرصد فإن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فخلوا سبيلهم إن الله غفور رحيم * وإن أحدا من المشركين استجارك فأجره حتى يسمع كلام الله ثم أبلغه مأمنه ذلك بأنهم قوم لا يعلمون * كيف يكون للمشركين عهد عند الله وعند رسوله إلا الذين عاهدتم عند المسجد الحرام فما استقاموا لكم فاستقيموا لهم إن الله يحب المتقين *كيف وإن يظهروا عليكم لا يرقبوا فيكم إلا ولا ذمة يرضونكم بأفواههم وتأبي قلوبهم وأكثرهم فاسقون * اشتروا بآيات الله ثمنا قليلا فصدوا عن سبيله إنهم ساء ما كانوا يعملون * لا يرقبون في مؤمن إلا ولا ذمة وأولئك هم المعتدون * فإن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فإخوانكم في الدين ونفصل الآيات لقوم يعلمون * وإن نكثوا أيمانهم من بعد عهدهم وطعنوا في دينكم فقاتلوا أئمة الكفر إنهم لا إيمان لهم لعلهم ينتهون * ألا تقاتلون قوما نكثوا أيمانهم وهموا بإخراج الرسول وهم بدؤوكم أول مرة أتخشونهم فالله أحق أن تخشوه إن كنتم مؤمنين * قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم ويخزهم وينصركم عليهم ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين ويذهب غيظ قلوبكم ويتوب الله على من يشاء والله عليم حكيم* :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: *.
هذا هو السياق كما أنزله الله في كتابه, وأنا أدعو كل من له عقل وقلب وضمير أن يقرأ سياق هذه الآيات ويخبرنا ماذا فهم منها غير ما ذكرنا ، والغريب أن الآيات مليئة بالاستثناءات لبعض المشركين ، وهذه الاستثناءات وردت في الآيات الواردة قبل ما يسمى بآية السيف والآيات الواردة بعدها وهذه الاستثناءات كالتالي :
( إلا الذين عاهدتهم من المشركين ثم لم ينقصوكم شيئا ولم يظاهروا عليكم أحدا فأتموا إليهم عهدهم إلى مدتهم) الآية – 4 .
(وإن أحدا من المشركين استجارك فأجره حتى يسمع كلام الله ثم أبلغه مأمنه) الآية – 6.
(إلا الذين عاهدتم عند المسجد الحرام فما استقاموا لكم فاستقيموا لهم إن الله يحب المتقين ) الآية – 7 .
(لا يرقبون في مؤمن إلا ولا ذمة وأولئك هم المعتدون) الآية – 10.
( وإن نكثوا أيمانهم من بعد عهدهم وطعنوا في دينكم فقاتلوا أئمة الكفر إنهم لا إيمان لهم لعلهم ينتهون) الآية – 12.
(ألا تقاتلون قوما نكثوا أيمانهم وهموا بإخراج الرسول وهم بدؤوكم أول مرة) الآية – 13.
وأنا أضع مائة خط تحت قوله تعالى: (نكثوا أيمانهم وهموا بإخراج الرسول وهم بدؤوكم أول مرة). إن المشركون هم من نكث عهده ، وهم من أخرج الرسول من وطنه ، وهم من بدأ بالعدوان أول مرة ، وليس الرسول والمسلمون.
فليس لدي ما أقوله للفقهاء الذين شوهوا ديننا العظيم وقرآننا الكريم ، غير حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ، فقد أساء الفقهاء إلى القرآن وأساءوا إلى الله وأساءوا إلى الإسلام إساءة ما أساءها أبو جهل ، ولا أبو لهب ، ولا حتى عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول رأس المنافقين.
أما الآية الثانية التي أطلق عليها الفقهاء أيضا آية السيف هي قول الله تعالى في سورة الأنفال: ]وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين كله لله[
لقد وردت هذه الآية مرتين في القرآن مرة في سورة البقرة ، ومرة في سورة الأنفال ، وهذه الآية لم ترد أصلا في قتال الكفار أو غير المسلمين لأجل اعتناق الإسلام، ولم يقصد منها أصلا جبر الناس على اعتناق الإسلام ، ومن يقرأ سياق الآيات التي وردت فيه ، ومن يمعن النظر في جملة (حتى لا تكون فتنة) ويبحث عن المعنى اللغوي لكلمة فتنة يرى أن الفتنة ليست هي الكفر أو الشرك كما زعم (بن باز وبن تيميه) إنما الفتنة معناها في اللغة العربية كالتالي:
هي التعذيب الشديد لإخراج الإنسان عن دينه أو فكره أو معتقده ، جاء في المعجم الوجيز في مادة فتن : فتن الناس فتنا وفتونا عذبه ليحوله عن رأيه أو دينه. وقد ذكر الله هذه الفتنة بمعنى قهر الناس لإخراجهم من دينهم بالتعذيب والطغيان والطرد من أوطانهم ، قال تعالى :
(يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ وَصَدٌّ عَن سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِندَ اللّهِ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلاَ يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ حَتَّىَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَن دِينِكُمْ) البقرة – 217.
إذن جعل الله إخراج أهل المسجد الحرام أي أهل مكة من المسلمين ونفيهم أكبر عند الله من القتال في المسجد الحرام .
وهذا هو السياق الكامل لآية القتال لمنع الفتنة الثانية قال تعالى :
(وَقَاتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ وَلاَ تَعْتَدُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُحِبِّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ * وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُم مِّنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلاَ تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِندَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِن قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاء الْكَافِرِينَ * فَإِنِ انتَهَوْاْ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ * وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلّهِ فَإِنِ انتَهَواْ فَلاَ عُدْوَانَ إِلاَّ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ) البقرة: 190: 193.
إذن المشركون أخرجوا المسلمين من ديارهم لأجل اعتناقهم الإسلام ، وبالتالي أمر الله بقتالهم ، لأن الفتنة والاضطهاد والطرد وسلب الدور والأموال وهتك الأعراض ، أكبر من القتل.
أما عن آية الأنفال فسياقها كالتالي :
( قُل لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِن يَنتَهُواْ يُغَفَرْ لَهُم مَّا قَدْ سَلَفَ وَإِنْ يَعُودُواْ فَقَدْ مَضَتْ سُنَّةُ الأَوَّلِينِ * وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلّه فَإِنِ انتَهَوْاْ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ ) الأنفال 38 – 39.
الآية الأولى تدعوا الذين كفروا إلى إنهاء اضطهاد المسلمين ، فإن انتهوا فسوف يغفر لهم ما قد سلف ، أما الآية الثانية فإن لم ينتهوا وجب قتالهم حتى يقضى على فتنتهم للمسلمين ، ويكون الدين لله بمعنى يدين الناس لله بالدين الذي يرونه مناسبا لهم ، بعد أن يتم القضاء على الطغاة الذين يقفون في وجه أن يكون الدين لله.
إذن فآية البقرة وآية الأنفال تأمران بقتال الذين يمنعون حرية التدين وحرية الاعتقاد ، وأما الذين فرض القرآن قتالهم هم الذين يمنعون الناس من تغيير دينهم ، أو أجبروا الناس على اعتقاد دين بعينه , والمشركون في مكة هم من مارس هذا السلوك الإجرامي مع من آمن بالإسلام , وأجبروا من أسلم على ترك الإسلام والرجوع إلى دينه السابق, وقد استخدموا في سبيل ذلك عدة أساليب منها إنفاق المال للصد عن اعتناق الإسلام ، وإخراجهم من ديارهم وأبناءهم ، وتعذيبهم عذابا شديدا لفتنتهم عن الإسلام وهي الفتنة التي ذكرها الله في آيات القتال.
وبعد أن يتم القضاء على هؤلاء الطغاة الذين يجبرون الناس على ترك عقيدتهم التي اختاروها بمحض إرادتهم , يكون هناك حرية لجميع الناس أن يدينوا لله بالدين الذي رأوا فيه أنه الحق من ربهم , وعندها يكون الدين كله لله ، فأين الناسخ والمنسوخ في هذه الآيات؟؟؟؟؟.
وأما ما قاله بن باز وبن تيمية والفقهاء من قبلهما وما أفتوا به ، هو الذي شرع قتال الناس الآمنين الأبرياء الذين لم يعتدوا على المسلمين في شيء ، وهو الذي شوه صورة الإسلام ، وشوه أحكام القرآن في أعين الناس ، فماذا نقول غير حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .
وإن شاء الله سوف أفند في مقال لاحق جرائم الفقهاء حول موضوع الجهاد في سبيل الله ، وقتال أهل الكتاب وأخذ الجزية منهم ، وموضوع الولاء والبراء بين المسلم وغير المسلم ، والتفريق بين الآيات المكية والمدنية وكل ما افتراه الفقهاء حول هذا الموضوع من القرآن الكريم نفسه*

----------

